# Dear Deidre



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

So she's an agony aunt that writes for a red top here in the UK.

I'll just leave this here and quietly tip toe out the room smh.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/171...feeling-confused-about-who-my-sons-father-is/


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

What would the Queen say to do?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The advice of Deidre is pretty standard.

Seek counselling to sort yourself out, get a DNA test and work out how you will break the news.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

I feel froggy. Why not just keep ones mouth shut and if it ain't the daddy and he does not figure it out, she has a schmuck to pay the bills.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> The advice of Deidre is pretty standard.
> 
> Seek counselling to sort yourself out, get a DNA test and work out how you will break the news.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aye but more of the emphasis is on shut the **** up, the child has bonded with his "dad" so why rock the boat?

Do the test but it's opening a can of worms.

I was astounded by the answer, but then again it's the SUN. Toilet paper worthy.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> Aye but more of the emphasis is on shut the **** up, the child has bonded with his "dad" so why rock the boat?
> 
> Do the test but it's opening a can of worms.
> 
> I was astounded by the answer, but then again it's the SUN. Toilet paper worthy.


Like I say, pretty standard advice from the professional counselling perspective.

Advice on TAM tends to be different as we have seen the nuclear fallout from what happens when the paternity is discovered down the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> nuclear fallout from what happens when the paternity is discovered down the road.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This dame already knows what may happen if he discovers the kid is not his and won't be surprised. In the meantime he's underwriting a large part, if not all the cost of the kid. Her, financier....sorry, her fiance will like get stuck stuck with child support anyway. Moreover, she may get a couple of new cars, clothes, vacations and other financial benefits out of the deal. 
As they say, all things come to an end. 
:wink2:


----------

